

Ask HN: Looking for book about turning a company around - tatsuke95

Yo,<p>After getting through a couple of books from the Song of Fire and Ice series, I'm going to change it up for a break:<p>I'm looking for a good book that focuses on someone coming to a company and turning it around.    As a mildy technical guy, I'd prefer a technically oriented book.<p>Any recommendations?  What is the best book you've ever read about transforming a company?
======
robfitz
Probably not what you want to spend time reading, but a big chunk of Private
Equity literature covers this.

~~~
tatsuke95
Not exactly what I had in mind, but also don't know much about it.

Where does one find such literature? Any specific recommendations?

~~~
robfitz
Sadly not. It sprung to mind because my girlfriend is currently going through
the training term at a PE (private equity) firm and I have been lightly
flipping through her textbooks and training manuals.

PE is about buying under-performing companies, making them more valuable, and
then re-selling them. So she's being trained in how to spot a particular type
of under-performing which they're in a good position to improve. They have a
couple different strategies they are comfortable with, including basic stuff
like switching the management to fancier plays like buying one company in a
new industry with the intent to use it as a platform to acquire lots of other
companies in the same industry and turn on the economies of scale.

